# buying plants online?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

where would I buy plants online? is it better than simply going to my LFS?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

better to buy locally, I do believe there is a member or members here who run a small business selling plants. I checked out their site long ago and was amazed at the selection, maybe someone can post a link.

If buying online, you want to buy from close by still so shipping doesn't take too long.

I have bought Taiwan moss from somewhere in asia, it was hurt a bit after 3 weeks shipping but it survived. Also if you buy online, do it in the summer or the plants will freeze and die.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i buy from local hobbyist too but it you are looking for rare plants that are available only online i would also quarantine them with no fish or shrimp for a few weeks as other countries are required to have them pest free and will have used heavy pesticides.

http://www.aqmagic.com/ (asia)


----------

